# Where to get dark black rocks?



## redpearl99 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hello,

Does anyone know of a good stone yard in the GTA which sells dark black rocks I can use for a cichlid tank? I've called a few places but havent been able to locate any.


----------



## rmahabir (Oct 6, 2014)

Just passed by the Restore store on Royal York and Queensway. The have some dark slate that you can purchase for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## jordie416 (May 14, 2016)

Try these guys (Kennedy and Finch):

http://www.betzcutstone.com/


----------



## redpearl99 (Mar 22, 2016)

rmahabir said:


> Just passed by the Restore store on Royal York and Queensway. The have some dark slate that you can purchase for a fraction of the cost.


thanks for the help but I couldnt find the "Restore" store at Royal York and Queensway..... is that the name of the store?


----------



## rmahabir (Oct 6, 2014)

It is Habitat for Humanity (Restore Store). Not sure if they still have it.


----------



## Varekai (Aug 31, 2012)

Big Al's has been known to sell obsidian glass rocks.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have black zebra rocks....several. PM me if interested and I can give you a total count and a price for them. Look great in a tank!


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm selling muriatic treated Seiryu rocks here http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1430969 if you're interested.

Thanks,
Harry


----------

